# dilemma - whether to come clean?



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

I have a bit of a dilemma - my first appointment with my endocrinologist is in 8 days time and I have been occasionally smoking marijuana to help relieve the pain I get in my upper legs and to help me sleep.Initially the hospital told me that they would give me a months notice of my appt in writing which would be ample time for me to ensure I have no traces of marijuana in my blood if it came to having blood tests. They waited until thursday last week to tell me - so now I'm stuck with the prospect of them finding out I smoke marijuana illegally.I'm not sure how they will react if they find out - I know its my body and I can do what I like - but I'm wondering if they may take a dim view of me self-prescribing an illegal substance when they have not yet confirmed I'm suffering from CFS/ME.So my dilemma is this do I tell them upfront in case they want to do blood tests, or do I keep quiet and only mention it if they notice a discrepancy in my blood?Or am I worrying unnecessarily does a specific test have to be done to detect such things anyway?


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

I don't know. Part of me thinks 'no big deal' and don't worry (whether or not to tell them or not I don't know), from the illegal point of view and from the health point of view becausea) it requires a specific urine and/or blood test and









> quote:It was concluded that presence of cannabinoids in urine or blood is not unequivocal proof of active cannabis smoking


 http://www.idmu.co.uk/drugtestcan.htm Another part of me thinks, if it's causing you worry, then ring and say 'I needed a month's notice to arrange help getting to the hospital. Less than 2 weeks notice is not sufficient for me to arrange this, so can you remake my appointment for a few weeks' time'. They get calls like this all the time, so there shouldn't be a problem in rearranging your appointment.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

I would agree with Susan. If it's a big worry, just reschedule. Though, she is right, it does take a specific test to find it.


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

Hi Clair...as a worker in the law enforcement field, marijuana is usually traced in the urine, and found immediately. Not to say it can't be found in the blood, but a special type of testing is used to look for it there, and then sent to a crime lab.







P.S. I admire your honesty.


----------



## plasmon (Sep 29, 2001)

You work in a pub right? Passive inhalation might have occurred... Or maybe it was a weekend trip to Amsterdam...














I reckon the NHS is unlikely to supply more tests than it feels is required for a situation, the biochem labs are busy places with a high throughput following established protocols without the latest equipment, it seems unlikely that such metabolites would be noticed unless specifically targeting. However, if a substance has an influence on for instance liver enzymes, its actions may be noticed in a liver function bloodtest.


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

P.S I wanted to put my "'no big deal' and don't worry (whether or not to tell them or not I don't know), from the illegal point of view and from the health point of view" comment in context... I meant in the context of this appointment of Clair's. Not generally. Obviously it's still illegal, and might have a negative impact on a person's health (I know it can effect mental health) so do as your conscience (or pain!) dictates.


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Thanks for all your replies







Perhaps I will leave it and wait and see if they mention it first - if they do then I will just tell them the truth that I use it for pain relief.... in such case I hope the worst they will do is tell me off







Before taking it I did weigh up the pro's and con's of the situation and read extensively on the subject use of marijuana to treat medical conditions. So I'm fully aware of the risks versus the benefits. At the low doses I smoke - I doubt anyone could get high let alone have adverse mental health problems







Oh well I guess I will just have to wait this one out....and see what happens.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Keep us posted!!


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

i dont know the laws in york,but here they would not report you.nor are they there to judge you.if the subject comes up and if they have a problem with it ask them to tell you so,if they dont ask first.they tell you if your drinking is bad for your health,i dont see why it would be any different.unless there IS a legal issue.


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2003)

Sorry to say that you would probably be reported here....







I have concerns that if you are suffering such pain that you feel the need to smoke marijuana that maybe you need to consider another avenue of relief?Whatever your choices, I wish you the best, Evie


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Good plan batman! Hope your appt goes well.


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Clair, I don't think I would bring it up unless they ask you. I'm not sure what type of blood tests the endocrinologist will do, but I believe testing for marijauna is a specific test. If he/she questions your use, then I would be honest in telling them that you use it for medical reasons. If the doctor doesn't like the fact that you are using it, then I would ask if they can suggest something else to help you cope with the pain. Too bad you didn't live in Amsterdam where it is legal.


----------



## Ian (Apr 18, 1999)

I've been asked a few times by NHS Drs. or consultants if I took illegal/'street' drugs as part of general questioning, similar to 'do you smoke, drink...etc'.I've always assumed that all answers would be treated as stictly confidential and at worst would result in admonition depending on the severity of the drug concerned - after all, the consultant needs to have as comprehensive a picture of what's going on in your body as possible.And, I'd guess that quite a few medical people would be sympathetic to the use of cannabis for pain relief - in a year from now they'll probably be able to prescribe it legally.Ian


----------

